# marble finds while bottle hunting



## bottlerocket (Aug 21, 2014)

As a kid I remember going to the 5 and dime and picking up a bag of marbles for a quarter. I really do not remember ever actually playing marbles. I do remember boiling them in water them putting them in cold water and watch them fracture.Maybe this was normal, maybe not but I really had no interest in them until now.While bottle hunting, I always seem to run across a marble that I usually just pocket. When I get home I just throw them in a saucer. They are stating to add up. I have read articles on them and tried to identify the ones I have but there are so many of them, it is hard to determine whether I have something of actual value or not. Swirls, colors, size, glass..... I am still confused as to what to look for.Anyway, until I get more knowledgeable, I will continue to pocket them and place them in my marble saucer until I can get an expert to look at them. Is there any specific feature that distinguishes them from just a marble?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

I used to whip them at the ground and let them split in half. Lolz. Those look to be 1960s through 2000s. Near center are an orange one and blue/white crackle one. I find those kinds less often, along with the far-right white one (I have the identical) so I'm guessing those are more "scarce." Cat's Eyes like the ones left of the far right white one are liable to be the most modern, and as for the solid but swirlies those seem to be made over a long period of time, even still today. Someone else might tell you more, but they're more likely to say, "Go find a marble book at your library or book store. A used book store might have one," because these aren't really old pontiled ones and what not, or sulfides, or hand-crafted. With what we find, don't expect one of these professionals to answer your questions. Some will be kind enough and enthusiastic about a beginner marble collector, but most will only respond helpfully to something very "interesting." I like them though. And what you like is what counts.  
By the way, I asked a similar question of what I need to know on marbles. That's where I found they won't help you if you're not specifically targeting one aspect. They just want you to get a book. But really they could have given  more help. *Glares at all of you who didn't and easily could have.* [8D]


----------



## ulpilotrmh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Sprit Bear,I ran across people such as you describe when I was deeply into our families genealogy. The last person I contacted had lots of information on the genealogy of my wife's family but when I asked if he'd share he told me to find my own info and that I needed to "Pay my dues."RussOver 42 years with Owens Illinois Glass Co.But I'm no expert on glass of any kind.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 17, 2015)

Quite sad. As time goes on, I'm finding more and more people who treat you poorly...  As you've been a member for some time, I cannot exactly say "Welcome," but at the same time, this being your first post, I can-ish. Lol.  I any event, we're glad to have you here.  We hope to see more of you (or for sure I and the lizard on my back do.)


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 24, 2015)

Any better pics of the first two on the left?


----------



## logueb (Mar 29, 2015)

I do the same thing with marbles that I find dump digging. Except that mine are scattered everywhere.  As a kid I played marbles at home and at school at recess.  You were not supposed to play "keepers" where you kept the opponents  marble that you captured in a game of chase. (whoever struck the opponents shooter with their shooter won a marble).  But playing "freebies" was no fun.  You always pulled out of your bag or pocket a less desirable marble. Had my rear tanned many times for wearing out the knees of my school jeans.  The sad part was wearing jeans with those iron-on knee patches.  Your marbles bring back childhood memories of playing marbles.  And , Oh yeah, no peewees.  Those were the smaller solid colored marbles that were found in chinese checkers.  And no "steelies" ( steel ball bearings that would chip and nick glass marbles). Kids no longer shoot marbles that I know of.  I have no idea about the different kinds of marbles.  Hmmm, wonder if I can still shoot a marble.  Buster


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2015)

I never got into that game much but did plenty pant damage doing other things. The closet marble games I did were Chinese Checkers and Marble Raceway. I had two stacks that got a bit wobbly when put together.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 25, 2015)

played marbles , remember they came in a net bag . the last place you cued buy them is at these little corner grocery / butcher shop . they had a great comic book collection to , super man , little dot, classic comics , and don't forget the penny candies like root beer barrels ,yeah, liven large !


----------

